# Can a spouse renew his wife's car registration?



## Julep (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi all, 

Would anyone happen to know if a husband can renew his wife's car registration or does she have to be present as well? 

Drove down to Abu Dhabi last week only to have my car fail the test; my mechanic took on the initiative of driving it through the test again after everything is fixed, however I would much prefer to not take another day off work to renew my registration. 

Any intel is much appreciated.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone can as long as they have the paperwork needed. I've had my car registered by a person sent to me by my insurance company.


----------



## Julep (Jul 31, 2011)

zin said:


> Anyone can as long as they have the paperwork needed. I've had my car registered by a person sent to me by my insurance company.


Fantastic, thanks a lot.


----------

